# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мы не из стали

## dimka123321

Остаток снега на щеке,  и свет равняется  на север.
Она ходила на легке, решила что с ней будет свежий ветер.
И притворяясь словно шанс, упасть в объятия мои навечно.
Покину этот дилижанс, стоящий боком  вместе с этим ветром.


припев
Я  улетаю, я не летаю
Как мне прожить без нее я не знаю
Реки журчат  и уносятся стаи
Где-то закаты сильнее печали
Мы горевали ведь мы не из стали
Где-то нашли, где-то мы потеряли
И находили мы реки из стали
Снова кричали, снова рыдали.

И снова озеро чудес, наводит марофет  , луна  видна ли.
И отражение небес, они красиво сами объясняли
Где лес  , а где-то водопад , лететь на юг мы им не запрещали
И только птицам не впопад , зачем мы искры заметали.

припев
Я  улетаю, я не летаю
Как мне прожить без нее я не знаю
Реки журчат  и уносятся стаи
Где-то закаты сильнее печали
Мы горевали ведь мы не из стали .
Где-то нашли, где-то мы потеряли
И находили мы реки из стали
Снова кричали, снова рыдали.

----------


## aigul

*dimka123321*,очень современно! Люблю такие стихи! Читала с удовольствием! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> наводит марофет


...вообще-то это наркотик на блатном жаргоне...

----------

